# witch



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!
Which word would be more used in Czech with reference to medieval witches: čarodějnice or jezebaba? Which is generally more common?


----------



## Drako

Zdar,

it's not "jezebaba" but "ježibaba". Anyway, if you want to  talk about medieval witches you have to use word "čarodějnice" (e.g. hon na čarodějnice, procesy s čarodejnicemi). 
Word "ježibaba" is used in fairy tales as well as "čarodejnice" but"ježibaba" is much less common.


----------



## carcoolka

You can also say "bosorky" but "čarodějnice" is most common.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Vítejte na forum, Draco, a děkuji Vam!!


----------



## Drako

Není zač, vždycky rád pomůžu


----------



## K.u.r.t

Bosorky is not Czech though ... it is a Slovak word


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'm sorry to run a little off-topic, but does _Ježi*baba*_ has something to do with Russian _Baba Yaga_? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Drako

Čau, I hope this will help you :

Baba Yaga (Polish, Czech, Slovak: Baba Jaga) is, in Slavic folklore, a witch-like character who flies around on a giant mortar, kidnaps (and presumably eats) small children, and lives in a house on chicken feet.

The name differs within the various Slavic languages. "Baba Yaga" is spelled "Baba Jaga" in Russian language, Czech, and Slovak (though Czech and Slovak also use Ježibaba).

(source Wikipedia)


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuji, Drako, a vítám vás v foru.

I thought that it was only Russian folklore, I didn't know that it was common amongst other Slavic culture too. 

Na shledanou.:


----------

